# Polyurethane over photo



## tinker111

Hello, I am new to wood work in general. I have a project in mind to get me started using polyurethane. I want to apply stain a piece of white pine then glue a photograph to the wood and apply polyurethane over the photograph. Is this possible, if so, is there any particular brand or type of Polyurethane that works best. Thank you for your time.. 
*
*


----------



## Cedar fly

Not sure, but I would think it would work although it may pull out your colors. Polyurethane pulls out the moisture. As for brand I use Minwax fast-drying Semi-Gloss. Hope I helped a little bit.


----------



## Biscobob

I did this with an old black and white photo of my parents about 30 years ago and it looks as good now as it did then. Pretty sure I used oil base poly at the time, all I remember for sure was that it was polyurethane. It was real thick, I poured it over a walnut plaque with the photo attached, ended up about 1/16" thick. I'd probably try a photo you aren't afraid to lose as a test now though.


----------



## rrich

I have done something that may help you in your project.

I made a plaque with a sign attached. The sign was just a piece of paper and printed by an ink jet printer. I stuck the paper into wet oil based polyurethane. Then for a second coat I just wiped on more polyurethane. It worked great and the ink didn't run.


----------



## tinker111

*Polyurethane over Photo*

Thank you to everyone that replied to my post!! I will take everything mentioned and make a few trial runs and make sure my process is correct. :clap::clap::clap:

Thanks again!!


----------



## firemedic

I use to use spray spray can lacquer and poly to water proof food label (wine) mock-ups when I was still involved in that. Those were ink jet photo prints and I never had trouble.

Worst case a spray can for the first coat on only the picture would reduce the chances of drawing color from solvent + friction... I would start there to get the print sealed.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tinker111

*Polyurethane over Photo*

firemedic, Thank you for your advise, I think your plan has a lot of merit. My plan right now is to use several of the suggestions on photo's that are replaceable, then draw from the results on my final project. 

Thanks again..:thumbup:


----------



## cowboy dan

one of my uncles did it all the time with puzzle pictures. not sure what he used, but every one cured with a yellow tinge to it. hopefully urethane doesn't.


----------



## jack warner

if you glue your pic to the wood you can spray the surface with hair spray to eliminate bleed. 
i like rich's idea too. have done that also. after spraying with hair spray. havent done it in a long time. inks and photo's are a lot dif in technology now.


----------



## tinker111

Cowboy Dan...I purchased a clock about 15-years ago that is nothing more than a piece of white pine sanded and painted Red, with a picture of a 1956 Ford Pickup sitting on a grass hillside. The Polyurethane finish is just a gloss today as it was the purchase day. I have always wanted to duplicate this process and add a clock movement. 

My parents did the same thing with a puzzle many years ago, but the used shellack and it turned yellow with a year or so. Is it possible your uncle used shellack?

I truly appreciate your input and your words of caution. I am thinking my best approach will be preparing several smaller pieces and try everyone's suggestion's and post all the results.

Thanks again..


----------



## tinker111

Jack, I appreciate the tip..I would have never considered using hair spray. It ends up being a multipurpose product, hold the picture in place and then add a protective coat for the picture. Great idea!! 

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## jack warner

tinker111 said:


> Jack, I appreciate the tip..I would have never considered using hair spray. It ends up being a multipurpose product, hold the picture in place and then add a protective coat for the picture. Great idea!!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!


makes ya think why would woman ( and some guys ) put it in there hair.


----------

